# dedicated workouts



## Doc13 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you want to try a very demanding workout style, try CROSSFIT.COM, it's an excellent fitness program, and easy to tailor to your level of fitness. My old unit (2RCR L Coy) used it for our PT program. I was introduced to it about a years ago and it works. It takes dedication and it will beat you down but the results are remarkable.


----------

